# Partage Wi Fi Mac Book Pro retina et television



## M Needforspeed (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 aprés avoir parcouru les sujets récents du Forum Internet et réseau, je n' ai pas trouvé une réponse satisfaisante à la situation suivante :

 Mon téléviseur  trés récent ( Avril 2012 ) est un Sony KDL 32 EX 721.Il a un routeur Wi Fi natif intégré et n ' as pas besion d' une clé USB Wi fi extérieure pour partager une connection Wi Fi .

 J' ai essayé sans succés de faire communiquer mon Mac Book Pro avec ce téléviseur en Wi Fi .

*
   1 : Du côté du téléviseur*

  Il communique avec mon routeur Neuf Box sans problème par des prises CPL.

   Le téléviseur me donne son nom de réseau DIRECT-Bd- BRAVIA , ainsi que le N° de code WPA 2 à rentrer sur l' ordinateur.
   Il reconnait également le MAC 20:c9:d0:47:74:41 du MAC !


*2 : du côté du Mac Book Pro retina *

 Ds les paramètres réseau du Mac, le Partage internet est activé
 Le Mac reconnait le réseau DIRECT-Bd-BRAVIA  et il me propose de rentrer la clé WPA donné par le téléviseur 
  Aprés l' avoir rentré, le téléviseur affiche " Appareil détecté" et reconnait donc la présence du périphérique MAC, sans pour autant le nommer.

  Mais sur le Mac, j' ai ensuite un message " Appareil Wi FI Direct incompatible" .J ' ose espérer que ce n ' est pas parce que Apple voudrait communiquer en Wi Fi qu' avec des solutions propriétaires !    

  pour info, certainement sans importance, j' ai Mountain Lion 10.8.2 installé sur le Mac .  

 Donc, dois je arriver à la conclusion qu 'il me faut un cable HDMI pour afficher le contenu de mon ordinateur sur la Télé, ou y a t il une solution sans utiliser  Airport ??


----------



## M Needforspeed (22 Octobre 2012)

Est ce que quelqu 'un ici a une idée ?

 Est ce que l' on peut connecter des appareils apple a une télé en Wi Fi direct sans utiliser Airport ? Ma question précédente revient à cela 

Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Octobre 2012)

M Needforspeed a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu 'un ici a une idée ?
> 
> Est ce que l' on peut connecter des appareils apple a une télé en Wi Fi direct sans utiliser Airport ? Ma question précédente revient à cela
> 
> Merci



Ben non. Si le Wifi est bien normé, l'affichage par wifi lui ne l'est pas. Déjà rien que sur le partage de données, les industriels implémentent tous des versions plus ou moins propriétaires du DLNA et de ce fait ça pose parfois quelques incompatibilités (ex ton Sony vs les appareils allshare de Samsung).

Quant à l'affichage déporté via Wifi, il n'est présent que dans très peu de postes TV. Intel a sa solution propriétaire nommée WiDi, Apple la sienne nommé Airplay et les deux sont évidemment incompatibles. Le Wifi de ton téléviseur sert en fait à rendre ta Sony connectée à Internet et à accèder à des services distants ou locaux (DLNA)


----------

